# 4D cube simulator



## nqwe (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey guys,
I found a simulator for n-dimensional puzzles. I thought it would be cool, if I share it with you.

http://superliminal.com/cube/applet.html

It's even impossible for me to solve a 2x2x2x2


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 27, 2012)

nqwe said:


> Hey guys,
> I found a simulator for n-dimensional puzzles. I thought it would be cool, if I share it with you.
> 
> http://superliminal.com/cube/applet.html
> ...



That's just 4D. The highest simulators go is 7D, search for MC7D.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 27, 2012)

I remember seeing this 4 years ago.
Nice post.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 5, 2013)

holy crap. just tryed it.


----------



## raacampbell (May 7, 2014)

*4-D Cube*

The existence of the 4-D Rubik's cube has been mentioned briefly here a couple of years ago, but there was never any substantial discussion that I could see. Higher dimensional simulations (beyond 4) also exist, but with solutions taking tens of thousands of turns, I think my interest doesn't extend beyond 4-D. 

The applet for the 4-D cube (see first link) is nice, and a long-term goal of mine is to solve it. However, since I've just started cubing, I'll be delaying the 4-D adventure for a while. That said, I was curious whether anyone on this site has solved it. There's a solution for the 3x3x3x3 cube, but that's all I've found. I'm not clear how readily techniques for 3-D cubing translate into 4-D. Does anyone know how easily an experienced 3-D solver can complete the 4-D analog?


----------



## Christopher Mowla (May 8, 2014)

This has always been an interest of mine to do (although not a great interest, because I would have solved one by now if it was ), but I have failed yet to see how this puzzle is analogous to the 3x3x3 Rubik's cube because edges and corners do not have orientations (because each cubie is one color instead of two or three). Can anyone explain this?


----------



## qqwref (May 8, 2014)

I have solved the 3x3x3x3 quite a few times and my best time is 13:01.

Basically, cmowla, you're just getting confused by the layout in the sim (and it is, admittedly, very confusing!). The things you are seeing as cubies are actually single stickers. On the normal 3x3x3, each face has 3*3=9 stickers, which are 2-dimensional; on the 3x3x3x3, each face has 3*3*3=27 stickers, which are 3-dimensional. The view in the sim is an exploded view with each face shown far apart from the other faces; multiple stickers on the same piece may be rather far away. It is similar to showing a normal 3x3x3 with each group of 9 stickers shown far away from the other faces. And the stickers of a 3x3x3x3 don't have orientation in the same way the stickers of a 3x3x3 don't have orientation - orientation is defined by the relative placement of the stickers within a piece.

As for pieces, on the 3x3x3, there are 6 pieces with 1 sticker (centers), 12 pieces with 2 stickers and 2 orientations (edges), and 8 pieces with 3 stickers and 3 orientations (corners). But on the 3x3x3x3, there are 8 pieces with 1 sticker (centers), 24 pieces with 2 stickers and 2 orientations (edges), 32 pieces with 3 stickers and 3 orientations (corners), and... 16 pieces with 4 stickers and 12 orientations (hypercorners).


----------



## raacampbell (May 8, 2014)

qqwref, did you use the solution guide? How intuitive was it based on knowledge of the regular 3-D cube?


----------



## megaminxwin (May 8, 2014)

I'm trying to solve it but I've been getting really annoyed because I need to switch two face pieces (the one with two stickers) but there doesn't actually seem to be a way to do that... Can anyone help please?

EDIT: Never mind, bmenrigh's video works very well. For anyone else having a problem with a two-cycle, give the cell with both of those pieces on it a turn, and it should turn into a 3-cycle.


----------

